# Windscreen leak and advice needed



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm after some advice.
Car is almost 5 years old now. Bought from Audi dealer at 2 years old but must admit serviced by myself using audi parts.
Its done 27.6k miles since new. Looks and drives like new. Its the wife's car so low milage as she using my golf mostly for bigger shopping boot!

Everything was fine last time I washed it just over a week ago.
Washed it again today and water is pouring (yes pouring) inside front windscreen, running down the glass and dripping through the map reading light area of the ceiling. Dropped map lights down to mop up water inside.
Took it for a drive and I can hear wind noise from above windscreen mirror assy (S line auto lights etc) and when I gently push the top of the windscreen I can feel the air draft and it continues for about 18" along the top of the screen from about 3" to the passenger side of the mirror to the other 15" towards the driver side. Cannot see any damage nor has can been in any, no stone hits or anything to cause this. It seems the windscreen bond has just geven up in this area maybe due to cooler weather after such a hot summer.

Called to Audi dealer thinking this is body warranty but no joy as of yet, only offer to look at it and decide what needs to be done which brings me to my other dilemma. This is a 2013 TDi with the known emissions issue. Due to bad reports I have never had this done and to be fair it also deters me from taking the car to Audi for any work in case the "fix" my emissions and totally ruin the driving experience not to mention the car.

Audi tell me if I sign to say I do not want the "fix" then they will not do it...but I read for some Audi (maybe not this dealer?) did it anyhow and owners are left with a car they hate driving and Audi will not return it to the original emissions code.
I read some people get emissions set back to original using 3rd party as long as they can get a copy of the original....so where do I go to get my original copied just in case Audi did apply their "fix"?

To me the screen needs to be removed, cleaned, fitting area cleaned and refitted. There is nothing wrong with the windscreen so it can't need replacing.

I read mixed reports about 3rd party windscreen firms though I'm sure they would be cheaper though its not the cost really, I just want a good job done with no damage to the car and definately no emissions fix.

I imagine I can check if Audi apply the emissions fix against my wishes, and I will ask them to sign a document to confirm that they understand my wishes and will not apply the fix, but if they do I can check on their database, assuming they did own up and fill it in if they applied the emission fix against my wishes.

I need to decide this week as its dry....any advice?

Oh - is there a way to check windscreen is orginal factory unit fitted. Its got Audi and rings on driver side and some letters but nothing I can decypher.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

My view is take the car to a windscreen place for them to remove and re-seal/refit the screen. It's the sort of work they do all day and for the same reason your dealer is likely to sub it out to them anyway.

That fits with your doubts about the emissions mod being done if you take the car to Audi.

The 4 rings on the screen should make that a genuine one, possibly the original.

I had a cracked screen on my Mk2 replaced at National Windscreens - perfect job.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above get auto glass or auto windscreen to remove replace.
As said Auid won't do the replacement they will use 3rd party. I've used AutoGlass without any probs & I'm really fussy.
Hoggy.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I've used National before and they did a good job. Only thing is I doubt they will guarantee the screen will come out undamaged as it cracks easily when removed


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If your car is only 5-years old, I'd check to see if the windshield still under the factory warranty. Talk to Audi first, before going somewhere else. If it's a factory defect, then it's on Audi to make it right. If they say no, then consider an auto glass place that's familiar with TTs.

I just had my windshield replaced last month by Audi service center. The price difference between Audi and a local windshield shop was roughly 50-Euro so I decided to go with Audi just so it's under their warranty.


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the advice.
I feel it is a manufacturing fault as it should last way beyond sub 5 years (car is 5 years old end of next month). 
Car is only used locally with max distance of 52 mile return run up motorway to Newcastle to see paraents once per week hence low milage. This is my main issue, it should not have failed so early and low miles and my concern in this colder weather that without great care heat shock (I belive they use a heat gun to soften adhesive and wire to cut through it) or rough manhandling could cause the screen to be damaged on removal or damage to paintwork.

I agree Audi will probably use a 3rd party but if any damage then my gripe is with Audi who I'm sure will sort it.

I will ring Audi UK today to see what they say and put lots of stickers in car citing "do not apply emissions repair to this car" as well as making a big fuss over this point when I hand it over.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As you haven't had the TT from new it's possible the screen has been replaced once & not as it left the factory.
The screen is removed by cutting through the adhesive with wire so damage to the glass is possible & unlikely they would remove & replace the same screen as a new screen is already prepared adhesive wise. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks Hoggy,
It is possible the screen has been replaced before we bought it from Audi dealer and they never metioned it and why would they....i seem to recall glass used to have a date code on them but I do not see any codes that I can decypher though the markings are the same as the rest of the glass fitted to the car.

Mind you...how would Audi know if its a second screen as I was given a printout of service history and no mention of new screen. I was told they do not issue books to be stamped anymore as it is all computerised. Needless to say I bought an Audi service book and stapled in the service records and added my own each year or when I changed to Haldex oil and filter for example.

I did not realise new screens came with adhesive applied but I guess they need to clean the body area with some sort of solvent so I was thinking they would do the same on the screen taken out and then gun on new adhesive before fitting though I wondered how long it took to cure and picked up they need to fit spacers to hold the screen central in the framework which I guess are removed after curing time?

Looks like I need to see what Audi have to say.

Audi just cite its out of 3 year warranty and no longer covered for any manufacturing defects unless I have an extended warranty which I have not.

So I'll pay my money and take my chance for repair or replacement.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The adhesive wasn't applied to the screen in my case, it came in a mastic tube. The coupe glass however does have a rubber encapsulation which I think would be impossible not to damage when removing the glass. The new glass comes with it attached

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Just an update:
Was recommended http://www.carglassnortheast.co.uk/ and just had it done today. Removed and refitted original windscreen and I'm really happy as very picky and not a mark anywhere on the car as a result of the job and a perfect fit.
I can certainly recommend them and will be my choice in the future for any windscreen work...but I hope never to need any!

They required me to take the car to their workshop to be inside to do the job. I was happy to do this.

They told me this is a common fault on Audi's and Volvo's and sometimes takes years to show up that the bonding has become unglued. He reconed mine has been this way for maybe a year or so and it is only the rubber seal behind the glass that can delay detection until the amount that has become unglued stops the rubber seal fitting correctly.

Anyhow...posted here for anyone's future reference.

A happy bunny!

Cheers.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

What did they charge you for the refit?


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

£65+VAT


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow, not bad at all. Hopefully it came with a good warranty and the shop will stand behind it for the work they did.


----------



## Dieseljuice (Oct 5, 2015)

Happy bunny.....warranted for as long as I own the car. 
Perfect service, good price, receipt and great warranty...recommended.


----------

